# Magicka bei Oblivion steigern



## Conti (18. Oktober 2007)

Hy Leute,
hab mir vor kurzem Oblivion gekauft. Nun will ich im Spiel auch ein bisschen rumzauber. Mei Problem: Wie steigere ich mein Magicka (Mana)?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Im Handbuch finde ich nichts dazu!

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*

*hmm*

ich glaub wenn du beim levelaufstieg intelligenz erhöhst, dann steigt auch der magicka-wert. ob es noch anders geht...? weiß nimma... 


zum level aufsteigen musst du in einem bett ausruhen.


----------



## SaPass (18. Oktober 2007)

Conti am 18.10.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute,
> hab mir vor kurzem Oblivion gekauft. Nun will ich im Spiel auch ein bisschen rumzauber. Mei Problem: Wie steigere ich mein Magicka (Mana)?
> 
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Im Handbuch finde ich nichts dazu!
> ...



Als erstes solltest du deine Rasse und dein Sternzeichen passend wählen, um einen hohen Wert an Start - Magicka zu haben.
Magicka wird durch die Erhöhung des Attributes Intelligenz erhöht. Wie du dieses Attribut erhöhst, weißt du hoffentlich, wenn nicht, dann schreibe ich dir das drunter .

MfG SaPass

€ Herbboy ist der gleichen Meinung wie ich, wird dann wohl stimmen.


----------



## DonBarcal (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*



			
				Herbboy am 18.10.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> zum level aufsteigen musst du in einem bett ausruhen.



Wenn sich in Oblivion gegenüber Morrowind nicht viel getan haben sollte, müsste man eigentlich (fast) überall schlafen und somit auch aufsteigen können. Ein Bett dürfte damit nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## SaPass (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*



			
				DonBarcal am 18.10.2007 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 18.10.2007 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, du brauchst ein Bett dafür. Rasten hilft nicht für einen Level - Aufstieg. Ich habe mir immer in der Hauptstadt ein Bett für eine Nacht gemietet (kostet 20 [Währung]). Korrigier mich, wenn ich mich irre. Habe schon länger kein Oblivion mehr gespielt.


----------



## DonBarcal (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*

So so, in Morrowind war das nicht nötig.


----------



## Conti (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*



			
				DonBarcal am 18.10.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> So so, in Morrowind war das nicht nötig.



Wie ich im Level aufsteige weiß ich! Dachte auch schon, dass es durch die Intelligenzsteigerung bewirkt wird, aber mein Wert bleibt immer bei 80! Ist das vielleicht ein Bug? Bin schon Level 7 und hab einige male die Intelligenz erhöht, aber die Magicka erhöht sich nicht.


----------



## SaPass (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*



			
				Conti am 18.10.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> DonBarcal am 18.10.2007 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann weiß ich es auch nicht    
Hast du mal probiert, deine Willenskraft zu erhöhen? (kannst ja vor einem Level - Aufstieg speichern)


----------



## musclecar (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*

es gibt auch amulette oder ringe die die magicka erhöhen solange man sie natürlich trägt
also ic hab nicht drauf geachtet aber ich glaub es war auch intelligenz die magicka erhöht hat
http://www.oblivioninfo.de/die-einzelnen-attribute-und-fertigkeiten 
hier sind alle fertigkeiten aufgezählt


----------



## Conti (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*



			
				musclecar am 19.10.2007 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt auch amulette oder ringe die die magicka erhöhen solange man sie natürlich trägt
> also ic hab nicht drauf geachtet aber ich glaub es war auch intelligenz die magicka erhöht hat
> http://www.oblivioninfo.de/die-einzelnen-attribute-und-fertigkeiten
> hier sind alle fertigkeiten aufgezählt



Danke, ich hab es rausbekommen! Es funktioniert über die Intelligenz! Der verdoppelte Wert ist der Wert der Magicka! Meine Grundmagicka war 80 und meine Intelligenz bisher nur 40! Aber jetzt ist es aufgestegen!
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!   

MFG


----------



## Luccah (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Magicka*

Bei Oblivion wird Mana immer über die Intelligenz gesteigert! Willenskraft ist das bestimmende Attribut wie schnell sich das Mana gegeniert, bzw wieviel Schaden feindliche Magie bei Euch anrichtet!
Zudem kann man über die Sternzeichen auch an sein Mana schrauben, wenn gewünscht! Der Magier z.B. verdoppelt dein Mana, der Astronach macht glaub noch mehr draus, hat aber den Nachteil das es nicht von selbst wieder regeneriert...
Zudem lohnt ein Blick ins Handbuch, denn alle Fertigkeiten sind an Attribute gebunden, so kann man die Fertigkeiten indirekt, doch aber positiv beeinflussen.
Die grössten Boni gibbet auf die bestimmenden Attribute (z.B. Konstutition und Schneeligkeit)


----------

